# Ok, now I feel inadequate (is concrete the new glass?)



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2635/3742211962_641116803e_b.jpg


----------



## PeterE (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow! I want a pond like that! I wonder how they grew all those great plants? Do you think they dose them or fertilize them?


----------



## svenhipsta (Dec 16, 2009)

Back in February we had John Hansen come speak to our local club. He had lots of photos of the fish farms in Florida. Wish he would post them here!


----------



## PeterE (Feb 9, 2010)

That's a fish farm? Lucky fish. I would love to see those pictures.


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

A lot of the old Goldfish ponds were made of concrete. The Chinese, who essentially came up with Goldfish, admired them from the top. Westerners have a tendency to observe fish from the sides. This probably has to do with the type of vessel used.

During WWll ships were sometimes made from concrete because it was fast and cheap but it didn't work out over the long haul probably because it was bulky and expensive.

Will concrete replace glass for tanks? Probably not.


----------



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

That is a nice set up though. Don't have to worry about cracked tanks or broken seals. I personally enjoy the top down views of most tanks and a lot of people who keep reef tanks go to a lot of trouble to get pictures of their corals from the top view as well. Plants and even coral look totally different when the person views it from the side and from the top. Just my opinion though.


----------

